# Tradeshow and Exhibit Photography Pricing



## greggphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey everyone -- looking to figure out what someone might charge for doing photography at Tradeshows and Exhibits. Anyone have any experience in that? 

Have an opportunity to do it on a semi-regular basis for a company that does a lot of tradeshow booths. They may want certain elements captured or perhaps whole booths. 

Should I charge hourly? Day rate? I know some exhibit and trade show photographers that charge $100-$300 per photo. Depending on how the client ends up using it. I am looking for any kind of pricing information or guidance on this subject anyone may have.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd do this as a straight-time job; day rate = hourly rate x 8.


----------

